# Jon Boat Upgrade



## mikebfish (Dec 11, 2007)

8)I recently purchased a used 14' jon boat. At the moment it is just a bare boat. I want to convert it to stick steering and add a foot control trolling motor. I know what I need but don't know if they are custom made or purchased. I need side plates to mount a control box and one for the stick steering. I also need a plate to mount the trolling motor bracket on the front deck which is about 4" below the top of the gunnels.
Are these items generally custom made at a welding shop or is there a source to purchase them?
Thanks for your help


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and thanks for joining.

This might be of interest

https://www.ezyglide.com/index.html.

They have the stick steering kit and a mount pad that might help you.


----------



## mikebfish (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks, that helps Jim


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 11, 2007)

You seem to be one that doesn't think he is able to do stuff with his hands. But, truth be told, it is rather easy. And, there really aren't many storebought items for your trolling motor mount. Surprises me, as it seems there is a demand for such. There are many different methods,and they aren't all that hard, nor do they take much more than simple hand tools. First off, show us a pic of the boat, and tell us what trolling motor you have.


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2007)

bassboy1 said:


> You seem to be one that doesn't think he is able to do stuff with his hands. But, truth be told, it is rather easy. And, there really aren't many storebought items for your trolling motor mount. Surprises me, as it seems there is a demand for such. There are many different methods,and they aren't all that hard, nor do they take much more than simple hand tools. First off, show us a pic of the boat, and tell us what trolling motor you have.




I know I cant do anything with my hands, Not sure about mikebfish. I hope he is not cursed like me.


----------



## mikebfish (Dec 21, 2007)

bassboy1,

I have added a picture of the bow. I'm not totally inept with my hands, I just don't own many tools. If you have any ideas on how to mount a foot control motorguide such as a 24V Brute let me know. I know it is more trolling motor than I need but it is just an extra one off another bass boat.

Thanks


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 22, 2007)

mikebfish said:


> bassboy1,
> 
> I'm not totally inept with my hands, I just don't own many tools.


I didn't mean to phrase it like that. Sorry. 

As far as mounting it, there are a few routes you can go. First of all, you have the choice of mounting it angled to the center, or on one side or the other. Mounting it on a side will give you more deck space, and really won't affect your tracking much at all. Now, a crude, but functional way to do it, is to space up from the deck, with a couple layers of 2 x 6s. Crude, but it works. Cover it with carpet, and who will know? There are various other spacers you could use - different pieces of interesting aluminum scrap. Use your imagination. You could get a welding shop to make that out of aluminum sheet, and have it custom for your boat, and troller, but that is expensive.


----------

